# experience with "rigging only" online store



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with rigging only? Their price for 1x19 wire is less than half of defenders, is it still quality stuff? Just seems too good to be true lol...

Here's a link to the wire I'm looking at: Rigging Only - 3/16 1x19 type 316 stainless


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been to the rigging only store in Fairhaven and they seem to be very knowledgeable. I have bought a few things from there. I would recommenend the store, if your concerned give them a call. 

If you are that converned you could alway price match.


----------



## mananamon (Feb 5, 2012)

I've bought turnbuckles and some other hardware from them and found them to be knowledgable and honest. No problems.

Rich


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

They did a great job at a very fair price on my compleat Cal 29 standing rigging and after one full season there were no issues 

Even the small stuff like every part having and ID tag


----------



## hump180 (Dec 26, 2006)

They are good. They just helped me with a problem yesterday. They work online...but are an experienced hands on shop first and foremost.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

I can also give Rigging Only a thumbs up. I can't tell one grade of stainless from another by looking but they claim to use inspected and tested high quality stainless plus their prices are competitive. 

I had them cut and ship my lifelines (1x19 bare wire with Hi-Mod end fittings) and the hardware looked great and still does, about 4 years later. 

Just last week, I went back to them for my shrouds. I drove up there (had other business in the area) with my old shrouds in the car, on Friday (2/10). The shrouds are a pair of uppers and four lowers total (single spreader on DE cutters). I got swaged fittings on the top (mast) end of each cable with the bottom end left bare for Hi-Mod mechanicals, also purchased from them. 

Yesterday, Tuesday the 14th the new shrouds arrived by FedEx. Everything looks good so far. Unless there is an issue with the lengths cut, this will be a nearly picture perfect transaction. I really can't believe they did a two day turnaround on rigging. 

They must either be really slow or really want my repeat business. They'll get it, but I'm no high-roller so I hope they ain't expecting too much.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bought all my rigging stuff from them 14 years ago. price, service, value all there. I got wire locally as the shipping on 500' of 5/16th SS wire killed the cost.

Sometimes you can get a local industrial supply store to order you wire and chain. Loos wire is sold by many other shops then the traditional marine outlets.


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

After a phone consultation, I went with their suggestion to swage the uppers and use Norsemen on the lowers. We mad some additional purchase with the order that was wrong size. An email got return authorization and all is good. They couldn't have been better to work with.


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Tommays,

How much did that standing rigging cost you. I'm looking for someone to do my Viking 33 currently at FL tripps


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopDogg said:


> Hey Tommays,
> 
> How much did that standing rigging cost you. I'm looking for someone to do my Viking 33 currently at FL tripps


We have a member here, Knothead, who is a rigger and a he can do the work for you and ship it out.. You can ship him your existing stuff and he can renew it.. might be worth checking into. I know others here have used him and been pleased with the results.. Maybe send him a PM.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

+1 for Rigging Only. I don't think of them as an online store. Call them, talk to them about what you need and how you want it done. They made my rigging up for @ 50% of the closest competing quote (including shipping costs which were minimal). It arrived on time with personalized advice and follow-up. Good guys - good service.


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

Now, I bought the boat with the mast de-stepped and it is still laying across the boat. So, I thought about the whole take them off and have them duplicated. The problem is that I have no idea how old the existing rigging and whether or not it is stretched, making them too long...I understand that swedging the top and using another cut in place type of fitting on the bottom is a good option. I'm just sure that I would need some help in a project like that. The yard could certainly step the mast but, what happens while adjusting and adding the fittings at the chain plates. Of course, I had my oday 22 standing rig done by bringing the guy at D&R marine my whole mast and that worked great!



Faster said:


> We have a member here, Knothead, who is a rigger and a he can do the work for you and ship it out.. You can ship him your existing stuff and he can renew it.. might be worth checking into. I know others here have used him and been pleased with the results.. Maybe send him a PM.


I believe Just rigging in Fairhaven would do that as well and I could save on the whole shipping extravaganza as they are pretty local to me and even more local to the boatyard.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Well just as a follow up, I re-rigged my entire boat including the lifelines at rigging only. Total cost: $604, and when I told them I needed it expedited because the boat was going back in the water soon, they got it to me in two days. The price is right, and the service excellent. I mailed them my old rigging, and they used the old measurements to do the new rigging. It fits perfectly. So... thanks Sailnet! for another great recommendation...


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats awesome!! What boat do you have?

I've got a Viking 33 and I'm thinking I'm going to go that route too! $604, sounds like an amazing deal!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 1981 Hunter 25. The rigging is light, 3/16 inch, so your 33 footer will be more than that I'm sure. Still though, if I had gone with another rigger or else done it myself, it would have been at least $800 if not closer to $1000.

Funny, it was all original rigging but it wasn't in terrible shape. A few people told me not to bother replacing it, but I want to go sailing in some heavy stuff (20-30 knots) this summer instead of staying home on those days, so I figured I might as well replace the rigging just in case. When I got the mast down, the forestay where it connects to the eye at the top of the mast was totally damaged, was unraveling over a few inches. I feel much better about my decision to replace the rigging now.

To be honest, of all the jobs I've taken on in this boat, I thought the rigging would be among the most difficult. It was by far the easiest, and for the price, there is no excuse not to re-rig every decade or so


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Faster said:


> We have a member here, Knothead, who is a rigger and a he can do the work for you and ship it out.. You can ship him your existing stuff and he can renew it.. might be worth checking into. I know others here have used him and been pleased with the results.. Maybe send him a PM.


Chech - I'm glad it worked out for you with riggingonly.

But I'd definitely recommend Knothead (a longtime member here - and friend of mine) over absolutely anyone out there when it comes to rigging. Just judging by how good of a guy he is - you couldn't go wrong. I know of members here that have used him (sending their old stuff to him) and have been very pleased.

Just wanted to give him a shout-out, and support one of the good guys around here.


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, I agree! I'm about to do the same. I've had 2 riggers look at it and they both said the head-stay is much newer and suggested not replacing it yet.

So, I got a price for $1340 from a guy to come out and do it on site with turnbuckles.

If I reuse the turnbuckles it would be $380 less. So $960 without the turnbuckles.

The 2nd guy said the upper shrouds look to be the same age as the head stay and I could get away without replacing those too. But, I've yet to get a price from him.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

They made some new shrouds for me a while back. Good price and top quality!


----------



## s/v AbbeyGale (Apr 13, 2012)

Excellent bought all new standing and running, 3/8 (Stays) & 5/16 (Shrouds) thier knowledge is supurb, hard to match older european T Balls fit almost perfect. price was great about 3k shipping was fast packaging and marking was perfect


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

I did my alberg 30 over the winter and used rigging only. I bought all new sta-loc mech fittings- upper and lower, 9/32" wire for upper shroud and stay-160ft, 7/32"-90ft wire for lowers shrouds and 8 new navtech turnbuckles 4-7/16" 4-1/2". i built the cables myself. total cost from them was $1600. that included a new windex 15 too.
hope this gives someone an idea on cost should they be thinking of doing it themselves.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had Knothead make me a replacement forestay a couple of weeks ago. First-rate work, quick turnaround, and as you can tell from his posts, a great guy to deal with.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

arf145 said:


> i had knothead make me a replacement forestay a couple of weeks ago. First-rate work, quick turnaround, and as you can tell from his posts, a great guy to deal with.


go the knothead!


----------

